# monolight ouput wattage



## rfernando (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm looking into purchasing a monolight kit to do some portrait photography.   I'd like to know what is the ideal watts/second for a monolight.  The one that I'm looking at is 100 watts/sec.  Keep in mind that I'm on a tight budget so I'm wondering if 100 watts/sec is decent.


----------



## KmH (Jan 26, 2012)

100 Watt seconds is on the weak side. I generally recommend 150 Watt seconds as the minimum.

Many recommend the Adorama house brand - Flashpoint - Flashpoint II 320M Monolight Kit, 150 Watt Second, One Monolight Kit with 9.5' Black Light Stand and 24" x 36" Softbox

I often recommend the Calumet house brand - Genesis - and this 2-light kit often goes on sale: Calumet Genesis 200 2-Light Kit


----------



## rfernando (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for your input KmH!  What monolight kit would you recommend under $500?


----------



## Rockadile (Jan 27, 2012)

How about bumping the ISO a stop or two?


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 27, 2012)

Rockadile said:


> How about bumping the ISO a stop or two?



That would work unless you're limited by ambient. Since ISO affects the exposure of any light hitting the sensor, you'll increase the exposure from the flash as well as the ambient. If you're shooting in conditions where you're already limited by a smaller aperture and the ambient light being too bright, then this will not suffice.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 27, 2012)

rfernando said:


> I'm looking into purchasing a monolight kit to do some portrait photography.   I'd like to know what is the ideal watts/second for a monolight.  The one that I'm looking at is 100 watts/sec.  Keep in mind that I'm on a tight budget so I'm wondering if 100 watts/sec is decent.


It's Watt seconds (Ws), not Watt/seconds (W/s).  And the *W*atts should always be capitalized.  

If it was a mathematical equation (it is), it would be Watts X seconds, not Watts divided by seconds.  

Not really critical information, but I see it written wrong so often, that I'm on a personal mission to correct people when I see it.  :er:


----------



## KmH (Jan 27, 2012)

rfernando said:


> Thanks for your input KmH!  What monolight kit would you recommend under $500?



Uh, this one? 



KmH said:


> I often recommend the Calumet house brand - Genesis - and this 2-light kit often goes on sale: Calumet Genesis 200 2-Light Kit


----------



## KmH (Jan 27, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> rfernando said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking into purchasing a monolight kit to do some portrait photography.   I'd like to know what is the ideal watts/second for a monolight.  The one that I'm looking at is 100 watts/sec.  Keep in mind that I'm on a tight budget so I'm wondering if 100 watts/sec is decent.
> ...


:thumbup:. I edited my post so Watt is capitalized.


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 27, 2012)

If you're going to do portraits don't forget a hair light.  This cold be anything from a small optically triggered flash to a smallish silver reflector.

Here is a link you might enjoy..


----------



## unpopular (Jan 27, 2012)

I own two Mettle 300c's, Mettle is the brand that manufactures the Flashpoints for Adorama. As an amateur, I have been very happy with these lights.

My own tests indicate that they produce more light than the Alienbees B400's according to Alienbees specifications.

I also would not recommend anything under 150ws, especially bargain brands as they tend to be under rated. I'd suggest 300ws.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 27, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> ......  And the *W*atts should always be capitalized. ........



Says who?


----------



## unpopular (Jan 27, 2012)

Says James.


----------



## Helen B (Jan 27, 2012)

The unit name 'watt' is _not_ capitalised unless it is used at the beginning of a sentence. Not in SI and not in SI as used in the USA. This is a general rule for unit names, like newton, volt etc,  with very few exceptions. The unit symbol (it's a symbol, not an abbreviation) is a capital W.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 27, 2012)

yeah. but come on, Helen. Give me some credit for my wattywhits!


----------

